# What knee Wraps



## Eatsleeplift (Apr 12, 2017)

Curious...What knee wraps do you guys use and why? I have been squatting in sleeves for a few months but am starting to want to use wraps. I'm curious what your numbers were before and after the wraps vs using sleeves. Thanks!


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2017)

Pioneer makes the best wraps IMO. I also have Titan Golds but I dont like how thin and slick they are. Whatever you get from Pioneer will do well. Models depend on preference and squat style.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 12, 2017)

Go to elite FTS and buy the red normal wraps first. They're great for a first time wrapper. They stretch a lot and will get u used to wraps. As u get used to then then u upgrade to some stiffer wraps.


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2017)

Anyone tried the Kraits or Metal Blacks?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2017)

Milo said:


> Anyone tried the Kraits or Metal Blacks?



I almost ordered the metal Black's a few months ago when I ordered my newest wraps. Might gibe them a try next time.


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I almost ordered the metal Black's a few months ago when I ordered my newest wraps. Might gibe them a try next time.


Im interested in either those or the Kraits. My Pioneer Phantoms are badass but Im just playing around with different ones. Only thing about Metal is Ive heard sometimes they put out shitty batches.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2017)

Milo said:


> Im interested in either those or the Kraits. My Pioneer Phantoms are badass but Im just playing around with different ones. Only thing about Metal is Ive heard sometimes they put out shitty batches.



I ordered those pioneer phantoms and returned them. Wayyyyyy to stiff for me. I like some rebound with a little casting. Those were like putting bricks on my knees haha. But as I squat heavier I'm starting to use stiffer and stiffer wraps

Right now I'm loving the elite fts javelin wraps. Stretchy and thick


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I ordered those pioneer phantoms and returned them. Wayyyyyy to stiff for me. I like some rebound with a little casting. Those were like putting bricks on my knees haha. But as I squat heavier I'm starting to use stiffer and stiffer wraps
> 
> Right now I'm loving the elite fts javelin wraps. Stretchy and thick



Yeah they are stiff as **** hahah. I like some solid stopping power. But Id like to try something a little less stiff and more rebound like you said. 
Those javelins look good too. My buddy has em in wrist wraps and seems to like them.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2017)

Milo said:


> Yeah they are stiff as **** hahah. I like some solid stopping power. But Id like to try something a little less stiff and more rebound like you said.
> Those javelins look good too. My buddy has em in wrist wraps and seems to like them.



Try em out. They make good knee wraps. They're pretty stiff when they're new.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Geesh x you big baby. You'd cry in my wraps lol



It's not that, it's just I don't like how they feel when I squat. I've tried so many wraps and the stiff ones just don't suit how u squat. I like them tight as **** now. Mine hurt like a bitch too.


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2017)

Interested in the Lillibridges by Pioneer as well. They look like they provide both. Wish I liked this Sig golds but I cant even put em on myself theyre so ****in stiff I cant get em to stretch.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2017)

Milo said:


> Interested in the Lillibridges by Pioneer as well. They look like they provide both. Wish I liked this Sig golds but I cant even put em on myself theyre so ****in stiff I cant get em to stretch.



That's how the phantoms were for me. Lol. I get 10 revolutions with my wraps now. I could barely get 5 with the phantoms. Fukk that


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 14, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> It's not that, it's just I don't like how they feel when I squat. I've tried so many wraps and the stiff ones just don't suit how u squat. I like them tight as **** now. Mine hurt like a bitch too.


The stiff ones suit how I squat. And I cry a little. 



Milo said:


> Interested in the Lillibridges by Pioneer as well. They look like they provide both. Wish I liked this Sig golds but I cant even put em on myself theyre so ****in stiff I cant get em to stretch.


chalk your knees and hands. Also pre rolling super tight helps a lot. 



ECKSRATED said:


> That's how the phantoms were for me. Lol. I get 10 revolutions with my wraps now. I could barely get 5 with the phantoms. Fukk that


How is that even possible. I use the silver beast / strangulator and get 9 revs.


----------



## Milo (Apr 15, 2017)

Iron Rebel is also having a sale right now. And discount code OAK15 or OAK10 for more discount. A set of wrist wraps can be $23, knee wraps real cheap too.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Apr 15, 2017)

I'll have to check some of these out! I used wraps one time and they were just ones at my gym they were scheicks and my buddy told me they suck. I was just hoping to get used to them for the little extra "protection" I guess you'd say over the sleeves. Figured it would add some pounds to my squat as well haha.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 15, 2017)

Eatsleeplift said:


> I'll have to check some of these out! I used wraps one time and they were just ones at my gym they were scheicks and my buddy told me they suck. I was just hoping to get used to them for the little extra "protection" I guess you'd say over the sleeves. Figured it would add some pounds to my squat as well haha.



It'll def add some pounds brother. Like I said start off with some basic wraps. Nothing crazy at first then move up as u get used to them


----------



## ironhands (Apr 25, 2018)

i prefer not to wear any type of wrist bands or wraps, just a belt


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 10, 2020)

Probably my favorite knee wraps are the Titan THP's.  I did switch to the Sig Golds which were more cast like but I got injured and didn't get to really push them.  Now that it's been 2 years since wrapping my knees I'll probably start back up with Titan RPM's and work back up to the THP's.


----------



## tinymk (Apr 10, 2020)

SBD sleeves for me, never tried wraps.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 10, 2020)

tinymk said:


> SBD sleeves for me, never tried wraps.



You should give them a try.  I was able to use my wraps pretty well and would get 50 - 60lbs out of my wraps but I trained with others who were able to get more.  Some people don't get much out of them either.  It's all about how well you use the gear if that makes sense.  It's different... training in gear.


----------

